# water change question



## big fish (Feb 11, 2005)

I did a search but did not really find my questons answered. I add chlorine remover when i change the water. My question is do i add enough to just treat the amount of water i am changing (about 25gal) or do i add enough for the total gallons of water that are in my tank(100gal)? Sorry if its a stupid question but i read mixed answers on this. I have 1 large oscar in it right now. How often should i change the water? I am also going to add 1 more large oscar. How often should i change the water with the two? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

While many people add water conditioner after the water is in the tank I recommend you add it first. Mind you, thats not always possible when changing 50 gallons of water. Nevertheless add enough for the water you are replacing, not the total amount in the tank. You can add a little extra if your water contains chloramines and not chlorine.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would do a 20G WC every week with 2 oscars.


RC


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have heard 1/3-1/2 water change a month.

But as far as coditioners it depends on what you are useing. I know that Stress Coat/Zyme call for 1 tsp for every gallon in your tank, plus if you put too much in, it will help the fish's slime coating.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

madmatrixz3000 @ Mon Feb 14 said:


> I have heard 1/3-1/2 water change a month.


Oscars are really messy eaters and poopers and do need weekly water changes, once a month you would have a pretty nasty tank


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i would do 25-30% weekly wtr change with the 2 :mrgreen:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I usually just add enough for the water I replaced. I usually add it right at the hose as I am refilling the tank. This way it is getting put in right at the source.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

50% is just for planted tanks, 30% is enough every week though.


----------

